# Guidance Needed to help get my first 1st/2nd line helpdesk support role



## -Jay-

Hi, i was wondering if you guys could help me out.

I have passed my comptia A+ exams and am currently studying N+, nearly finished  so i will be taking the exam in the next 3 weeks hopefully.

I would like to get into networking and my goal is to get into a networking job that will give me a lifelong carrer. but i have done lots of research and by the looks of things i have not got a chance in getting a networking job with just these 2 comptia exams under my belt .. 

i have read articles and visted countless forums, even spoke to quite a few people and the general hint is that i will have to get myself a 1st line helpdesk job to start with and get experience. I would like then get myself a technician job and then train towards getting ccna & ccnp certified which should help me propel my wish of getting that networking job.

So my question is what do i need to know to get on the 1st/2nd line tech job. what are the day to day duties and what am i required to know to get myself in to this job? Im hopeing i can get in and get my cisco qualifications within a year as i do not want to be stuck on a helpdesk any longer. also any advice you could give me about getting into networking would be handy ..

I look forward to seeing your replies.
Thank you, Jay.


----------



## Poyol

Generally you'll work you way up from Helpdesk - Desktop Support - Networking. That's how I see it. For thejob roles you'll need prior tech experience, the exception being 1st line support where you will need some Customer Service experience instead!

Day to day duties for 1st line: 
Answering the phone
Dealing with general queries
Doing 'quick' fixes (generally under 30 mins and sometimes from a script)
Chasing up 2nd/3rd lines support for updates
Following an issue through to resolution


----------



## -Jay-

Damn first line sounds like it sucks!.. Atm i work in a the warhouse for a company and in there office they have around 20 or so computers. We have a independant co pany that sort out all the probles but mainly we use them for there backup faciluty, whixh we recently changed to so our entire office backup is dont through the cloud ..

For a few years now i have been the first point to call as such. I mean if theres hadware problems, software problems (adobe, ms office etc) any thing to do with there comps they ask me to fix first. And with googles help i think id be able to fix anything.

But can that qualify me to go straight for 2nd line? Ive never looked after more than 20 thats why my experience is so low because with only a handful of users theres not that many problems.. 

So waht differs between 1st and 2nd line?
Also if i was in the role am i expwcted to do wleverything of the top of my head or would it be ok to have a little google??


----------



## Poyol

Some companies will take a 2nd line support trainee on, who will need about as much experience as you have! The differences; 

1st line support is usually new technicians who sometimes work from a script and troubleshoot and fix simple problems

2nd line support is usually where technicians who have more experience work, carrying out fixes that take more time.

3rd line support is usually to do with servers etc, if 2nd line can't fix it, it's 3rd lines job.

95% of calls can be resolved by 1st line support, 95% of the ones that 1st line can't 2nd line can fix, and the rest 3rd line fix!


----------



## hondafrank

Don't be discouraged about putting your time in the trenches. It's really the only way to move up. Getting certifications is good for getting you noticed by HR departments but nothing does as much good as having real world experience. It won't happen overnight but it will be rewarding if you stick it out.


----------



## Poyol

I started off in the 'trenches', 1st line support, answering around 150 calls a day... Each call lasting around 5 minutes on average, sometimes taking longer if I wanted to attempt a frontline fix within my alloted 30 minutes.

Now I work for a computer support company, my activities range from 1st through to 3rd line support levels, and merge into one role. This is how a technician should be.


----------

